# Samsung Galaxy On5 hacked



## RosePetalz (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello,
Someone has been able to hack my cell without having physical access to it. I have no clue what to look for to offer as proof. I have locked my sim card, locked my screen, made typing invisible when inputting passwords, and not added an SD card as any pictures I take the person deletes as quickly as I take them.

My texts are read. Calls listened to. Voicemails not being loaded as the person will take me off of my network. When I call out the person(s) are answering the calls to businesses I am trying to reach. I've alerted the police but they think I'm nuts when explaining this is possible. Please keep in mind I am blacklisted in the town I am in.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry but this isn't something that we wish to get involved with therefore I'm closing this thread.


----------

